# Update for 'Old Bessy'



## Vulcan_Bomber (Oct 16, 2006)

Here she is sporting a new scope, a TASCO Super Sniper SWAT scope.
10 -> 40 X, 50mm lens, 30mm tube, Multicoated both sides, waterproof to 4ft (apparently - not tried it), 1/8 MOA, 5 stage red and green I.R. MilDot., O.A. / Rangefinder, Dioptre Adjust and a heavy set of rings supplied too (6 screws per upper half)..

Them squirrels better watch out... they can choose there poison (lead poison) ...- Joke!!










Shown with FMJ and 2 variants of SP


----------

